

The Simple Reason Nate Silver's Final Four Prediction Failed - jerryhuang100
http://www.businessinsider.com/nate-silver-final-four-prediction-2014-4

======
dkrich
Wow, cunning insight from BI.

tl;dr: Silver's Final Four prediction failed because.....wait for it......wait
for it....... _picking all four teams correctly is really hard, even for a
statistician!_

